# Suckers are in



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

not sure whether to do NW or SW since the river they are hammering them in as I type this isn't listed in either the NW or SW 

I don't think i'm ticking anybody off since the last I knew sucker fishing was a social sport not a competitive sport like stealies, bass and the like.

like catfisherman.. it's a social event and we normally don't holler if somebody is within 50 yards of us unless they have issues with their lines in ours, and if so.. we work with them to teach them how to prevent that.

grab the firewood, grab the grill grab the burgers lets head out cook a few burgers land a few suckers


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

We went out Sunday and tonight with my twin boys and caught some suckers. Throw out the lines and kick back in my chair. Relaxing and fun. I agree it's more a social thing when sucker fishing 
CF


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Catfishingfreak said:


> We went out Sunday and tonight with my twin boys and caught some suckers. Throw out the lines and kick back in my chair. Relaxing and fun. I agree it's more a social thing when sucker fishing
> CF


how'd ya'll do?

We didn't do anything up this far north, a bit south of us they hammered them


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> how'd ya'll do?
> 
> We didn't do anything up this far north, a bit south of us they hammered them


They are starting to run but it will be a couple weeks before they are in full force. Might have to get the dip nets out this year 
CF


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I hate competeing for the good sucker spots.  Good thing I have a few. All catch and release as well. Havnt tried it this year yet. To busy with salmon. Might make it out when it warms up next monday or tuesday evening.


----------



## 20acredave (Jun 2, 2009)

This may sound stupid but here goes! Since I don't target suckers, most that I catch are by accident. While throwing jigs or bouncing spawn I hit the "stops" and when its a sucker they are very rarely in the mouth. Often it is in the nose but still not technically in the mouth. I plan to try a few this year and just wondering, are these legel as a rough fish or are they game and need a fair hook? Let the discussion begin!
thanks
dave


----------



## JFritz (Mar 10, 2009)

I though all fish had to be caught in the mouth to be legally caught.

Even smelt...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

The boys and I kicked butt on them Sunday. Cost $200.00 to get towed out of the mud though.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

20acredave said:


> This may sound stupid but here goes! Since I don't target suckers, most that I catch are by accident. While throwing jigs or bouncing spawn I hit the "stops" and when its a sucker they are very rarely in the mouth. Often it is in the nose but still not technically in the mouth. I plan to try a few this year and just wondering, are these legel as a rough fish or are they game and need a fair hook? Let the discussion begin!
> thanks
> dave


Just drift single egg flies or green caddies flies, you will catch more than enough right in the chops...


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Catfishingfreak said:


> They are starting to run but it will be a couple weeks before they are in full force. Might have to get the dip nets out this year
> CF



Do you really think it's going to be that good of a run? We watched 25 pulled out of a hole in under two hours Friday mid day.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> The boys and I kicked butt on them Sunday. Cost $200.00 to get towed out of the mud though.



folks wonder why I carried 300ft of strap/chain combination with a come a long!

LOL

Sorry. I do have some stuck in the mud stories! I remember taking one of them guys that like to do "mud runs" sucker fishing once! scared the banana's straight out of him.... he never knew what a true mud run was till he rode with me to a fishing hole!

Get AAA 4 free tows a year for what, $50.00 a year membership fee

That's what I resorted too. I always call the tow company first to make arrangements before I call AAA though to work out the complications of how far back I"m in, that sort of thing.... Beats the heck out of ticking a buddy off at 2am to help get towed out (too cheap to pay a tow company that kinda money).


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

20acredave said:


> This may sound stupid but here goes! Since I don't target suckers, most that I catch are by accident. While throwing jigs or bouncing spawn I hit the "stops" and when its a sucker they are very rarely in the mouth. Often it is in the nose but still not technically in the mouth. I plan to try a few this year and just wondering, are these legel as a rough fish or are they game and need a fair hook? Let the discussion begin!
> thanks
> dave



There's days ya'll catch more suckers by mistake than me when I'm out trying to catch suckers!!!

I don't get it... I just give up on steal head... never caught a legal one yet.

Broke a few sticks.. busted some line.. had them swim into my nets, all the variations, but never legally hooked and landed.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Maybe you guys need to get out of the codfish territory.... :lol:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> folks wonder why I carried 300ft of strap/chain combination with a come a long!
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


I was on a farm and we had 4 wheel drive tractors to pull with but I had a new vehicle and neither of us could figure how we were going to do this without pulling the front of the van off. I decided to call a wrecker service and spend $200 on a pro rather than my $1000.00 deductible to fix the car. :lol: Glad I did, we would have never thought to tow from where he did. He also would not pull me with the truck but winched me slowly along with what little traction I could muster helping. Took 40 minutes just working on getting me out on Sunday in the pooring rain. He earned his money. Still cant believe my front end didnt get ripped off.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> I was on a farm and we had 4 wheel drive tractors to pull with but I had a new vehicle and neither of us could figure how we were going to do this without pulling the front of the van off. I decided to call a wrecker service and spend $200 on a pro rather than my $1000.00 deductible to fix the car. :lol: Glad I did, we would have never thought to tow from where he did. He also would not pull me with the truck but winched me slowly along with what little traction I could muster helping. Took 40 minutes just working on getting me out on Sunday in the pooring rain. He earned his money. Still cant believe my front end didnt get ripped off.


Sounds like you were in there good!!

how many suckers did you get? I have a feeling I Know what hole you were in.. and yea that gets real soft there!! how was the ol boy with having his field torn up?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Couple Dozen in 1-1/2 hours. All nice big Whites.

His comment was $200.00 wasn't crap, wait till I see his bill. :lol:


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> Do you really think it's going to be that good of a run? We watched 25 pulled out of a hole in under two hours Friday mid day.


There's times we can get 5+ in one pull of the 8x8 dip net. Our record was 14. Don't take much to get 100 on a Friday night if you know where to go. My dad started taking me sucker dipping when I was 10. Still got the same nets 30 yrs later. Now I take my boys out. We also do tons of catfishing now. Good times! 
CF


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Catfishingfreak said:


> There's times we can get 5+ in one pull of the 8x8 dip net. Our record was 14. Don't take much to get 100 on a Friday night if you know where to go. My dad started taking me sucker dipping when I was 10. Still got the same nets 30 yrs later. Now I take my boys out. We also do tons of catfishing now. Good times!
> CF



how's that go...
when the possy willow's are popping the suckers are running
the tail end of the suckers is the start of the cat fishing...

give me a PM. my ol cat fishing buddy is done now (stroke, lost his vision, yadda yadda yadda....).


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> Maybe you guys need to get out of the codfish territory.... :lol:



I missed it, went right over my head!

Shoeman loves his sucker fishing, he just doesn't admit to it since they don't jump and snatch flies out of mid air. Hence, he'd be admitting to worm dunking to publically admit to enjoying catching suckers LOL

:yikes: LOL Lets go nab some suckers Shoeman!! their in your favorite steal head hole as we speak!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> I missed it, went right over my head!
> 
> Shoeman loves his sucker fishing, he just doesn't admit to it since they don't jump and snatch flies out of mid air. Hence, he'd be admitting to worm dunking to publically admit to enjoying catching suckers LOL
> 
> :yikes: LOL Lets go nab some suckers Shoeman!! their in your favorite steal head hole as we speak!


Yeah, and then my dad got a job, we bought shoes and a boat... :lol:


----------

